# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Rendez-vous au trône

## tompalmer

Laissez moi vous parler de "A game of Thrones", le mod pour Crusader Kings 2 qui vient a l'instant d'être updaté en 3.1.
 Vous avez peut être vu la série "Le Trône de Fer", qui cartonne "_grâce à son histoire et pas parce que tout le monde est toujours à poil_" (on ne compte plus les Emmys awards), ou même lu les bouquins originaux.
 Et bien dans ce mod vous pourrez joyeusement incarner n'importe quel personnage dans cet univers et n'importe quand, selon trois périodes :
 La rebellion de Robert
 La rebellion des Greyjoys
 La bataille des Rois

 Imaginez vous en train de tenir conseil avec votre mestre, d' organiser un marriage pour votre pucelle de fille  qui va celler votre alliance avec les Lannisters... c'est vraiment au "poil de cul" comme on dit dans le jargon et pour rester dans la thématique de la série.
 L'équipe est constitué de passionnés de jeux Paradox et du Trône de fer, on s'éclate la tête sur skype pendant 4 heures pour avoir des débats philoshophiques sur Ned stark, Barristan Selmy ou le dernier Lord commandant du mur à la mode.
 Le mod n'est pas qu'un simple portage de CK2 dans l'univers du trône de fer, loin de là, certains des meilleurs codeurs de l'univers Paradox sont là et on inventés des mécanismes propres que l'on nous supplie de porter sur le jeu "vanilla", comme le duel engine ou les gardes royales.
 Le version précédente a été *téléchargée environ 13 000 fois* et l'équipe ne s'arrêtera pas là. Grâce aux nouveaux patchs que les développeurs de CK2 vont développer, nous pourrons toujours apporter plus d'amméliorations et enfin ajouter ESSOS sur la carte : le continent ou Daenerys passe tout son temps.

On en parle sur le forum, venez nombreux, mais habillés s'il vous plait.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Obiwankenoob

sceller*

----------

